# Weight?



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2009)

Is everyone geared up to accomplish their goals? Gentlemen, the first step starts now, Good Luck =D> . We can make this Tinboats Biggest Loser, for braggen rights.(maybe a plaque) Its going to take alot of will power, I know you guys can do it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

272 :shock:


----------



## DahFISH (Jan 1, 2009)

My wii fit tells me I'm 309 #-o , lets get it on! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim said:


> 272 :shock:



You must be having Computer problems - I fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > 272 :shock:
> ...



I'm big boned! :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > 272 :shock:
> ...


 :LMFAO: 

Wheres everyone else who was suppose to take the challenge? You guys didnt fall off the wagon already. did yas?


----------



## captclay (Jan 1, 2009)

250


----------



## Codeman (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't have any oversize scales here at home so I'll go with my weight from Monday when I started.

353. And I'm really big boned. :mrgreen:


----------



## sccamper (Jan 1, 2009)

324 this morning. That was shocking, it was 316 on the 19th. Guess the Christmas goodies really got me.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 2, 2009)

My scale doesn't go high enough... #-o :LOL2:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2009)

232... but I can't start until Jan. 6th. Heading to annual baseball coaches convention this morning and there will be too many temptations. Plus I have never been to the west coast and I am told I have to eat at IN and Out Burger. I don't know anyway I am off to San Diego!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 2, 2009)

235....I don't see the weight coming off until the Christmas cookies are all gone, but I will try :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 2, 2009)

251, but I done toll you, I ain't exermasizing.


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2009)

my scale says I'm 15lbs that might be a bit low I was 324 last trip to the doctor... 
I think the new meds are helping with the weight. i have moved down a hole on the belt.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2009)

I just stepped on the scale and it read 210. It is a liar though, docs scale the other day said 217.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 3, 2009)

295, game on!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome Guys! =D> 

My first official weigh in will be Friday morning first thing, and then every Friday morning.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 3, 2009)

SWEET, Lets make that the official weigh-In date, Ca-beesh?


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 5, 2009)

307 I am also big boned and well padded.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Well my official is on Monday morning. And for the 1st week I am down 3 lbs and I was bad this weekend. :twisted: 

Dec 29th- 353lbs
Jan 05th- 350lbs

Its on! Or off as it may seem. :wink: Gotta start the exercise this week.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not really overweight, but I need to get rid of my "root beer" belly. I weighed in Jan 1st at 180, but I'm wanting to actually beef it up to 200 by making the fat turn to muscle.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 5, 2009)

180 and you're probably tall as well. I guess 180-200 would be a nice weight for me. Being 5'11" and almost 50 years old.


----------



## ctbass (Jan 5, 2009)

weighing in at 195 im also big boned lol :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> 180 and you're probably tall as well. I guess 180-200 would be a nice weight for me. Being 5'11" and almost 50 years old.



I'm 5'10"... but I can make it look like I'm pregnant. The bad thing is last week I was at my parents house and I ate at every meal which I usually only each lunch and sometimes supper. But, it's hard passing up my mom's home cooking and I gained an extra 5lbs...

I have to watch how I eat because of my job. Reinsurance brokers take us out almost daily and the places we go are not the fru-fru places that serve small meals... Like now, I just got back from a 3 course meal where I had Lobster bisque, 16oz Ribeye with asparagus and broccoli, and instead of desert I had coffee... but that will pack the weight on me in no time if I let it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 5, 2009)

send some that weight my way. seems like the more i eat, the more dumps i take, but the scales never move

@ 165 and 6'1" my boss game me the nick name skinny minny




> Like now, I just got back from a 3 course meal where I had Lobster bisque, 16oz Ribeye with asparagus and broccoli, and instead of desert I had coffee



sheesh. need some help over there at your job?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Like now, I just got back from a 3 course meal where I had Lobster bisque, 16oz Ribeye with asparagus and broccoli, and instead of desert I had coffee
> 
> sheesh. need some help over there at your job?



Dude I work for AIG... I still come to work everyday wondering how long it will last...


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2009)

> Dude I work for AIG... I still come to work everyday wondering how long it will last...




Me too..................we have a life insurance policy with them 8)


Oh, I'm 6'1" and am currently at 184, and have to fight to keep weight on.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Oh, I'm 6'1" and am currently at 184, and have to fight to keep weight on.


Man must suck to be you. :-&


----------



## paulk (Jan 5, 2009)

Started our Biggest Loser gig at work today- weighed in at 273 -- Let's see what happens. 2 guys - 5 women $1 per person per day for 3 months winner take all. Lots of fishin gear at stake here. Gonna give it my best shot. Of course for the health reasons first but the gear is a very close second!!!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Luck Paulk.


----------



## paulk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Shamoo---Gonna give it my best shot.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 8, 2009)

Weighed in today, down 5 pounds since sunday, now 290! Good start for me


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2009)

CTAngler481 said:


> Weighed in today, down 5 pounds since sunday, now 290! Good start for me



:beer: Keep it up!

First weigh in tomorrow morning for me! [-o<


----------



## natetrack (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm with you Jim weighing in on Friday mornings. Last I checked a couple weeks ago I was 324. Official number will be posted tomorrow morning. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I did it!

Started the Diet at 272 pounds on Jan 1.

First official weigh in this morning was.......*263.6*. \/ Total loss of 8.4 pounds.

I don't expect that much of a difference any more, my goal is 2 pounds per week. 

Short term goal.......250 pounds. When I get to 250 I am going to reward myself with a high calorie meal of some sort. 

Either
Lobster roll with fries, Buffalo chicken Calzone, Chicken Parm..............Something good. 

Till next week. Don't give up! Summer is around the corner.


----------



## natetrack (Jan 9, 2009)

Weighed in officially this morning to start my diet. 324

Its on now. Lettuce and chicken. MMMMMM.


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2009)

just think mustard


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2009)

BAh, screw the mustard just learn to cook chicken. We eat alot around our house anyway, spice it up. 

Here is a little way to make it taste good. We use boneless chicken breasts (we buy the bags at Wally World, Aldi, etc.).

First thaw out the breast, put it in a zip-lock bag and leave a corner open, now get a skillet or maul and beat the crap out of it until it has a fairly uniform thickness (not too thin). 

Put a skillet on the stove over medium heat and coat the bottom of the pan with olive oil.

Season your chicken heavily. This is what I use most of the time. Salt (easy on that), Black Pepper, Garlic powder, and then plenty of Cumin. Or for more of a BBQ flavor I substitute a seasoning that is available here at Wal-Mart called Strawberries for the Cumin, its made here in SE Mo so I don't know how available it will be elsewhere, I have fond it in other cities though.

Now put it in the skillet and leave it alone till it has a crust on the bottom, should take 5 minutes or so adjust your heat accordingly, flip and repeat, you should only have to turn it once. Cook it till its done in the middle but don't over cook it that's what make it dry and crappy. LOL

Now shred it, chop it, cube it and put it over a salad, make a wrap, sandwich (light bread of course) :roll:, and enjoy.


PS If nothing else you can order Strawberries online (its gooood stuff if you BBQ much).

https://www.strawsbbq.com/index.html


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2009)

I eat a lot of chicken here also I am still using my bbq and grill it baked chicken is good also My problem is the starches 
I eat a grilled chicken salad every day at work and use mustard as a dressing.
I have all kinds of spices i like the cajun adds a little kick


----------



## shamoo (Jan 9, 2009)

Jim said:


> Lobster roll with fries, Buffalo chicken Calzone, Chicken Parm..............Something good. .


appitiezer? 

You did excellent my friend =D> , keep up the good work, you'll be down to 250 in no time, than, you deserve a treat!!!


----------



## DahFISH (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Jim nice start! My Wii tells me I lost 1.3lbs. I'm looking for about a 2.5lb lost per week and a 3 month goal of 30lbs total my ultimate goal is a 50lb lost by my birthday in late may.


----------



## captclay (Jan 9, 2009)

Good job Jim. I weighed in this morning and was 242,an 8 lb.loss but that is on a new scale I bought a couple of days ago so Im not sure if if the two are calibrated the same. I did get one more belt hole though.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 9, 2009)

270 down to 258


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome job guys! =D>


----------



## paulk (Jan 9, 2009)

good job guys--my 1st weigh in is monday.hope to do as well as you all.


----------



## sccamper (Jan 10, 2009)

313 last night before we went to Ruby Tuesdays. Down from 318 last week. Ill need to work a little harder now, after last nights steak and ribs.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 10, 2009)

296.3 according to my wii, Had a good first weeks loss.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

Jan 2 - 251
Jan 9 - 245

Just watching what I eat and limiting portions - no exermacizing


----------



## Codeman (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a good week but at least its the right direction. Only 2.5lbs :? . Yesterday was a bad day though 10 hours on the road. 

12/28/08- 353lbs
01/05/09- 350lbs
01/12/09- 347.5lbs


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Not a good week but at least its the right direction. Only 2.5lbs :? . Yesterday was a bad day though 10 hours on the road.
> 
> 12/28/08- 353lbs
> 01/05/09- 350lbs
> 01/12/09- 347.5lbs



2.5 lbs is a safe number, and going in the right direction.....GOOD JOB! =D>


----------



## russ010 (Jan 12, 2009)

You guys are doing an awesome job losing weight just to be 2 weeks into the new year. I think I gained a little, but not the right kind of weight I was looking for. I've yet to start exercising, which I plan to do tonight. Especially since I just found out this weekend at military that they are going to be doing random physical fitness testing along with the annual physical testing we are required to do. All of that entails as many push ups in 1 min, set ups in 1 min, and a 1.5 mile run. Scores for all of these are determined by your age group, and I really have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought the Air Force PFT was riding a stationary bicycle and doing the sit-reach (sit in the recliner and reach for the TV remote). :roflmao: :LMFAO: :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 12, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> I thought the Air Force PFT was riding a stationary bicycle and doing the sit-reach (sit in the recliner and reach for the TV remote). :roflmao: :LMFAO: :lol:



It used to be... but we don't reach for the remote anymore since we have PlayStations and Xbox consoles. The guys that are in now are younger and don't watch TV, they play Video Games.

They don't call us Chair Force for nuthin!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Not a good week but at least its the right direction. Only 2.5lbs :? . Yesterday was a bad day though 10 hours on the road.
> 
> 12/28/08- 353lbs
> 01/05/09- 350lbs
> 01/12/09- 347.5lbs



Good job Codeman, the scale is going in the right direction.


----------



## paulk (Jan 13, 2009)

First weigh in at work-- down 7lbs. First week is the easiest. Gotta stay with it. 

1/05/09--273
1/12/09--266


----------



## natetrack (Jan 16, 2009)

Well i'm down. 

1-9-09 324 lbs
1-16-09 318 lbs

6 pounds in the first week is awesome for me. More jogging and eating right in my future.

Great job everybody.


----------



## redbug (Jan 16, 2009)

well i went to the doctor for blood work and an ingrown toenail yesterday and I have lost 5lbs since jan 1 and thats before having the nail cut out. gotta keep it coming off.

On a sick note after seeing then gunk that came out of the abscess in my toe i came up with another color for BA


----------



## shamoo (Jan 16, 2009)

redbug said:


> On a sick note after seeing then gunk that came out of the abscess in my toe i came up with another color for BA


 Redbug jam?

Good job on the weight my friend. =D>


----------



## shamoo (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has lost weight or who has stayed the same, nows the time to bear down and keep shedden. =D>


----------



## sccamper (Jan 16, 2009)

305 this morning. 313 last week.

Ive been watching what and how much I eat, walking during lunch a couple times a week and working out in the garage a little. My wife has us on an awsome exercise plan. No details, but it happens late at night and a couple nights this week its been 3 times. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DahFISH (Jan 17, 2009)

sccamper said:


> My wife has us on an awsome exercise plan. No details, but it happens late at night and a couple nights this week its been 3 times. :lol: :lol:



I think thats an exercise plan that I might be able to stick to =D> :lol: 8) 

Down another 2.9 for a total loss of 4.2


----------



## Popeye (Jan 17, 2009)

Jan 2 - 251
Jan 9 - 245
Jan 17 - 241

Still just being more aware of what I eat and limiting portions (had a moment of weakness with the wife's Chicken and dumplings though) - and still no exermacizing (I hate sweating)


----------



## Codeman (Jan 21, 2009)

Allrighty week 3 in the books. I'm a couple days behind weighing in but even after a very bad week I guess just cutting back is working. I hope to get started with some exercise next week and see what happens. Anyway the numbers..........

12/28/08- 353lbs
01/05/09- 350lbs
01/12/09- 347.5lbs
01/21/09- 344lbs


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice job Codeman! =D> 

I am back in to the groove after a "baby" break. I will weigh in Friday.


----------



## paulk (Jan 21, 2009)

Week 3-261 down 12#s It ain't easy.


----------



## DahFISH (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry for the late weigh in, down 2.3 for a total of 6.5 (302.5) slow but steady


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2009)

How's everyone doing? I am back on track. The Baby threw me for a loop. But I am re focused. I will cheat a little bit during the superbowl, but I plan to keep at it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

12-11-08= 270 
1-9-09= 258
1-23-09= 251


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> 12-11-08= 270
> 1-9-09= 258
> 1-23-09= 251



WoW - way to go man!! Keep up the good work, sounds like you are really dedicated!


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> 12-11-08= 270
> 1-9-09= 258
> 1-23-09= 251



You must feel like a million bucks! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 27, 2009)

Still want to go slow. From what I've read taking it off too fast isn't good adn the odds of gaining it bact are better. The wife messed me up last night with another batch of her Chicken and dumplings. Love them fat bombs


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > 12-11-08= 270
> ...



its amazing how much you automaticly loose when you stop eating pass 8:00pm :lol: I have been going with the diet but, I think its credit due to smaller bites and no eating pass 8 o'clock


----------



## CTAngler481 (Jan 29, 2009)

1-8-09 290
1-26-09 286

Slowly but surely shedding pounds, next weigh in is Monday


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey all,
Relatively new member here and just found this thread. Mind if I join you all?

Doc says I should lose 1 pound per week. Told me to limit my fat intake. 
Thank god there is NO fat in beer. It would put a huge crimp in my beer making hobby. 

01/01/09 - 282
01/28/09 - 275
Goal - 220-230

Some of you guys are doing great. Keep up the good work. =D>


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2009)

Hanr3 said:


> Hey all,
> Relatively new member here and just found this thread. Mind if I join you all?
> 
> Doc says I should lose 1 pound per week. Told me to limit my fat intake.
> ...



Good job so far! :beer:

I went down about 1.5 this week.

Thread for weigh ins:
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6584


----------



## Popeye (Jan 30, 2009)

My official weigh in is tomorrow morning but I cheated and stepped on the scale just a few minutes ago. I broke the 230 mark. I weighed 229.0. Of course I haven't eaten anything since my dinner at midnite, but I haven't seen this side of 230 for over a year now.
BTW, dinner was 8 panfish fillets. Tried something new and salted and peppered them and nuked them for a minute and squirted some fresh lemon on them. Found out they are better if they are patted dry before you season and nuke them. Otherwise they sit in a puddle of watery juices. Very tasty and no extra calories from frying them. Gonna try with Lime next time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2009)

Good job flounderhead! =D> 

CANT WAIT to see 230.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 30, 2009)

Sometimes I wish my wife would leave me... She made chili for dinner. I think I crossed back over to the dark side again.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2009)

down to 259.4 I think it might be less, havn't unloaded yet this morning if you know what I mean. :LOL2:

9.4 pounds to go for my short term goal of eating anything I want for 1 meal.

I'm thinking big past dinner, maybe lasagna or stuffed shells.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2009)

How is everyone doing? Anyone having a hard time? Anyone give up? Spring is around the corner!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 6, 2009)

Jim said:


> How is everyone doing? Anyone having a hard time? Anyone give up? Spring is around the corner!



Good going Mr. Jim, or should I say "slim", Lasagna sounds good. I like the Subway foot-long (or two) Crab Salad, on wheat.

Come on fellas we're here for moral support, dont give up, this could be a life changing experience, my sons friend lost 100 lbs, it took him a little over a year and I thought this young man had no will power.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 6, 2009)

Seem to be stuck. I was 232 this morning but official weigh in is tomorrow. Mostly eating sandwiches while waiting for the wife to be able to cook. That plus the vending machine (and M&M's) was my friend during her surgery.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 7, 2009)

I was stuck at about 20 lbs lost for a couple weeks. This week I worked a little harder and broke the 300 barrier. I was 296 yesterday, which is 29 lbs lost so far. I have cut out most bread, potatoes, pasta, and COOKIES. Eat a lot of chicken and salad. My daughter has been going to am strings practice so I have been grabbing a slim fast can on the way out a couple days a week. Im still watching portions but havnt been on the cal count site in a while.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 7, 2009)

231 this morning.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job guys! =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am hanging around 273-275. Mother in law passed away last week so my diet was pretty much shot. Between hospital food and food donations from friends and family it may be another week before things get back to normal.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2009)

Hanr3 said:


> I am hanging around 273-275. Mother in law passed away last week so my diet was pretty much shot. Between hospital food and food donations from friends and family it may be another week before things get back to normal.




Sorry to hear about the loss man!


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## set da hook (Feb 8, 2009)

234, :beer: [-X


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2009)

Todays weigh in 255.7

Down 3.7 pounds this week. I busted my rear this week at the Gym. I am hoping my muscles are building and that is the reason for the low numbers. All my clothes are really loose now so I know I am making good progress. 

Last year I purchased a Coulumbia Jacket at Cabelas size XL. It is a spring jacket. It looked sharp but it was not my size (2XL). I purchased it because it was on a clearance rack for $10 from $60. I tried it on and it fits :beer:

I am going to burn all my 2X stuff when I am done.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 13, 2009)

After a bad week, wife and I stopped for a pizza (Lg Cheese, sausage and pepperoni - which we ate all of it) after her Doctor appointment, I hit 234 again. But this morning I was 230 and official weigh in is tomorrow. [-o< that it stays off.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Mr. Jim, if ya keep hitting the gym pretty soon you'll have guns like the bass on your Avatar. 

Good for you Mr. flounderhead, ya fell off the wagon but got right back on and still lost weight =D> Baby steps dude, baby steps. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 13, 2009)

It was actually a good week for my wife. Doctor said her surgery went well and she is recovering as well or better than expected. Zero sign of any infection and not much discomfort. She only takes 1 Vicodin at night before bed (instead of the previous 1 every 3 hours). So we sort of celebrated by going to her favorite pizza joint for lunch. I'm guessing thin crust is like a diet pizza compared to thick crust? :roll:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 16, 2009)

Oops, forgot to post on the other post until today. Official 2-14 weigh in was 230.0. My scale weighs in pounds and tenths. Really hoping my body wants to get past that 230 mark because I know I do.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm embarrassed, I've gone off the reservation. I have not weighed since in January when the ice storm hit here. I've been in nose dive ever since. I'm going to get on the scales at work tomorrow and see if I have gained all I lost back I'm sure I have. Tomorrow I try to begin again, so much for my goal before ball season starts.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2009)

Codeman said:


> I'm embarrassed, I've gone off the reservation. I have not weighed since in January when the ice storm hit here. I've been in nose dive ever since. I'm going to get on the scales at work tomorrow and see if I have gained all I lost back I'm sure I have. Tomorrow I try to begin again, so much for my goal before ball season starts.



Still plenty of time, don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got off the scales. after 3 weeks of being VERY bad I'm still where I was when the ice storm hit. Now back on track as of today. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2009)

Another consistent week down! :beer:

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4

2.3 pounds this week.

I am going to try really hard this week to break 250 by Saturday morning.  

Hope you are all still focused.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2009)

Woo hoo!

I broke the 230 barrier. This morning I weighed in at 227.8. I'm almost to the point where I can break out the old 38 jeans. I have noticed my "Love Handles" have gotten noticably smaller. Can really tell when I'm nekkid. :lol: 


:shock: Stop it Dave! [-X


----------



## redbug (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm getting close to 300 mark. i think i would have been below it if my back didnt go out.
starting my 3rd week in bed at least it doesn't hurt to breathe anymore
305 today down from 325 at xmas


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Can really tell when I'm nekkid. :lol:



ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics:


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1

I'm feeling as though people are dropping like flies. Spring is almost here guys! If you start now you can knock off at least 10-15 pounds by then.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 28, 2009)

228 this morning. I might have to do some excer-ma-sizes. I hate excer-ma-sizing...


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9


up 8 ounces. But in my defense I am trying something different. I am eating 6 times per day (actually eating more) but I kicked up the exercise. I am following the https://www.burnthefat.com/. 

Very informative PDF, everything said makes perfect sense. Anyone want a copy of the PDF PM me with your email address.

I am trying to build muscle so it burns fat, not lose weight (muscle and fat).

Do a google search on BFFM. The tough part is eating 6 times per day.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim, you trying to get all buff on us?

I'm still stuck just under 230. I was 229.2 this morning.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Jim, you trying to get all buff on us?
> 
> I'm still stuck just under 230. I was 229.2 this morning.



Never happen, just trying not to lose the little muscle I have left. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.
Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3

Making progress! \/ 

They say that most people only make it to March 15 every year before giving up on their new years resolutions. C'mon guys Summer is almost here.


----------



## redbug (Mar 14, 2009)

Well i started at 330ish and am now at 302 I would love to reach 250 it will take time but now that i can get up and move around ( the back is doing much better went back to work on monday light duty) I hope to start making big gains


----------



## Popeye (Mar 14, 2009)

226 this morning. Not much progress, but progress none the less.


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3
Mar 21 - 246.4

Busted my rear this week. Eating 6 times per day is filling....almost tiring. But it works. *2.9#'s* this week. \/ 

Today is the first day of Spring! Almost time to put away the sweatshirts.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 21, 2009)

Good job Jim,
I'm down 27 with 24 to go. Weighed 224 this morning.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3
Mar 21 - 246.4
Mar 28 - 243.9 \/ 



I hear crickets out there..................


----------



## Popeye (Mar 28, 2009)

Good goin' Jim.

I'm surprised I can record a loss this week. Had a big pan fired pork chop for dinner last night and the wife and I went out for pizza and beer Thursday night. And earlier in the week we each had a "love it" sized serving of some Cold Stone Creamery ice cream. But I did lose a pound this week, down to 223.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3
Mar 21 - 246.4
Mar 28 - 243.9
Apr 4 - 242.5

Slow week, only 1.4 pounds instead of 2+.

Here is the funny thing, I cut my calories even more...Big mistake. I will have to eat more this week to lose weight? LOL!

My Goal for next Saturday morning weigh in is to be under 240.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm posting a weight gain this week. 225 this morning. Still I'm down 26 pounds from the 1st of the year but really would like to be down to 200 by years end (and stay there)


----------



## shamoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent job fellows =D> =D> =D> Everyone that stuck to their guns, MAGNIFICO =D>


----------



## sccamper (Apr 7, 2009)

After 4 months, I went from 324 to 294. It only works if you make a life style change. You cant keep making the same choices and get different results.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3
Mar 21 - 246.4
Mar 28 - 243.9
Apr 4 - 242.5
Apr 11 - 240.8


Tried and tried, Was not able to break the 240 mark....for sure next week...Well it is American Easter Weekend


----------



## Popeye (Apr 12, 2009)

Weighed in a day late and in the afternoon as well. Went camping and had some alcomahol (beers) but still I weighed 223 today.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 29, 2009)

Saturday the 26th weighed in at 224, up a little from last week.


----------



## sccamper (May 4, 2009)

What happened to the biggest loser thread?

5/1/09 291
Started 1/1/09 325


----------



## Popeye (May 4, 2009)

sccamper said:


> What happened to the biggest loser thread?
> 
> 5/1/09 291
> Started 1/1/09 325



It's not pinned to the top but it's still on the boards. When new posts are added it will come back to the top but not if th eold ones are edited with updates. Here is the link. Good job on your progress. I've hit a plateau (222 down from 251) that will be hard to get past if I don't start doing some exermacises... and I hate exermacising.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6584


----------

